# Thames Tunnels - Branch A & B



## Alias (Apr 3, 2008)

This was my first Under the Thames tunnel experience and it did not dissapoint, these tunnels are stunning. Took a while to get into them/ find access to them but once in the sheer size astounded me and the depth was also impressive, anyway pics:

1





2




3




4




5




6




7





Alias​


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 3, 2008)

Wow, you can see what an incredible structure it is in pic 7. Nice one.


----------



## krela (Apr 3, 2008)

Looks like the same style construction as most of the london underground?


----------



## Commando (Apr 3, 2008)

Hi Alias, great pictures. I don't mean to sound daft, but what are the tunnels actually for? Also, what's with all the bits of metal sticking out?


----------



## King Al (Apr 4, 2008)

Excellent pics, I would love a stroll around down there


----------



## BigLoada (Apr 4, 2008)

Amazing as ever. This is inspiring. Makes me determined to do more underground stuff this year. Thanks for sharing these pictures.


----------



## Manix (Apr 5, 2008)

Amazing..but I too would like to know what they are...


----------



## cogito (Apr 20, 2008)

You already know I think these are great Alias 

With regards to the use of the tunnels, all the little metal things stick out I'm _guessing_ are for supporting different rows of cables on a temporary or long-term basis perhaps? In Photos 1 & 2 you can see that a supply cable is being supported along a row of the arms on the right.


----------



## Alias (Apr 20, 2008)

thanks guys.

with regards to where they are....London is all I am going to say

I actually met a guy the other day who used to work installing the cables along the tunnels, they used to hate anyone else coming down into them so used to fill them with smoke when other peoploe came down to put them off.


----------



## V.... (Apr 20, 2008)

Ive been to these tunnels before.

They were used by the Electricity boards to carry cabling, under the Thames to London.....the racks were used to hold the cables.

There are also steam tunnels under the Thames as well, from Battersea Power Station

Its a nice little trip underground though.

Nice pictures


----------



## MonkeyGirl (Apr 21, 2008)

That Is Stunning! Looks unique, haven't seen anything like it before


----------



## mr_bones (Apr 21, 2008)

V, i have had to cut down your post a bit as it was on the border of giving out access details.


----------



## wifebeater (Jan 19, 2009)

*very different*

Thats fantastic, I haven't done much tunnels generally, but I would give my right nut* for some of that



*NOT Legally Binding, the nut has great sentimental value and I am really quite attached to it


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 19, 2009)

stunning pics as usual dude! The chamber in the last one is a true "whoaaa!" moment!


----------

